# Ever hear of a Clapotis?



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

It's a drop stitch on the diagonal shawl!!! Learned another new word today!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATTclapotis.html


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

And while we are learning......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clapotis

"In hydrodynamics, the clapotis (from French: "lapping of water") is a non-breaking standing wave pattern..."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> And while we are learning......
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clapotis
> 
> "In hydrodynamics, the clapotis (from French: "lapping of water" ) is a non-breaking standing wave pattern..."


(Need a space between the closing quotation marks and the closing parenthesis, or you get that happy-face.)

Interesting. It never occurred to me to google it or look it up in a French dictionary. Thank you.

One of our Sunday Knitting Meeting group has made it several times. Myself, I can't see myself knitting stitches to later make them run. It's against my sense of logic! It does cure the problem of stockinette-curl, that's sure.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> (Need a space between the closing quotation marks and the closing parenthesis, or you get that happy-face.)
> 
> Interesting. It never occurred to me to google it or look it up in a French dictionary. Thank you.
> 
> One of our Sunday Knitting Meeting group has made it several times. Myself, I can't see myself knitting stitches to later make them run. It's against my sense of logic! It does cure the problem of stockinette-curl, that's sure.


I feel the same way. I just can't bear to think of causing runs all the way through my work.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is beautiful, much better looking than the one in the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> That is beautiful, much better looking than the one in the pattern. :thumbup:


I agree; it is far prettier than the original one. I don't know, but it may possibly be the most popular one on Ravelry. There are 21,959 posted!!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

I too have made several of these.
Light and comfy to wear.  

One is very lightweight that I like to occasionally 'pull' lengthways so that it rolls inward and can be worn wrapped around the neck giving a 'cowl' effect.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful color, it looks great on you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That one's on my list. Your is just BEAUTIFUL. Simply gorgeous in purple.
Looks like a fun knit. Thank you for modeling - looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I've made several. Love the pattern.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have made several of these. It is a very fun pattern. I always feel a wee tad naughty when I drop the first stitch. After that I can't wait to get to the next dropped one..
and the next...and the next. 

Also there is a spread sheet that makes it a lot easier. Just google Clapotis spread sheet and the link should come right up.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful wrap


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Like yours better than the pattern. Thanks


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

[
Also there is a spread sheet that makes it a lot easier. Just google Clapotis spread sheet and the link should come right up.[/quote]

yours is gorgeous! love the rich purple yarn you used.

i have located the spread sheets

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6OMqBGCzxX5OGNmMGJiMTMtMWM3YS00N2JjLTk2NzYtMzYzMTBhZDhlMDFm&usp=drive_web&urp=http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/how-do-you-pronounc&ddrp=1&pli=1&hl=en_US#

( edit ) not sure why the entire link isn't highlighted.
need to copy paste entire link

wow it really looks complicated :roll:


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Very Pretty!


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Archie (Oct 19, 2013)

That is very pretty but there is no way I could make dropped stitches on purpose, I do it enough on accident, lol.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work, you look lovely in the picture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

It's beautiful ...
And it's a great pattern - once I got over the slightly strange feeling of droppimg stitches intentionally, it was great fun


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

REALLY pretty! Oh, my wanna do list is getting out of hand.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Not to be confused with 'clafoutis' which is rather a nice pudding...


----------

